# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Анна Ахматова

## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  *Анна Ахматова *    
* * * 
     La fleur des vignes pousse
     Et j'ai vingt anscesoir
              Andre Theuriet*  *Молюсь оконному лучу* -
Он бледен, тонок, прям.
Сегодня я с утра молчу,
А сердце - пополам.
На рукомойнике моем
Позеленела медь.
Но так играет луч на нем,
Что весело глядеть.
Такой невинный и простой
В вечерней тишине,
Но в этой храмине пустой
Он словно праздник золотой
И утешенье мне. 
* Распускается цветок винограда, и мне двадцать лет сегодня вечером. Аднре Терье (франц.).  
1909 
______________________________  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
ДВА СТИХОТВОРЕНИЯ 
        1  *Подушка уже горяча*
С обеих сторон.
Вот и вторая свеча
Гаснет и крик ворон
Становится все слышней.
Я эту ночь не спала,
Поздно думать о сне...
Как нестерпимо бела
Штора на белом окне.
      Здравствуй!   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03
        2  *Тот же голос , тот же взгляд,*
Те же волосы льняные.
Все, как год тому назад.
Сквозь стекло лучи дневные
Известь белых стен пестрят...
Свежих лилий аромат
И слова твои простые. 
1909 
_______________________________  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  *ЧИТАЯ ГАМЛЕТА*
1.  *У кладбища направо пылил пустырь*,
А за ним голубела река.
Ты сказал мне: "Ну что ж, иди в монастырь
Или замуж за дурака..."
Принцы только такое всегда говорят,
Но я эту запомнила речь,-
Пусть струится она сто веков подряд
Горностаевой мантией с плеч.    http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05
2.  *И как будто по ошибке*
Я сказала: "Ты..."
Озарила тень улыбки
Милые черты.
От подобных оговорок
Всякий вспыхнет взор...
Я люблю тебя, как сорок
Ласковых сестер. 
1909
___________________________________ http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
* * *  *И когда друг друга проклинали*
В страсти, раскаленной добела,
Оба мы еще не понимали,
Как земля для двух людей мала,
И, что память яростная мучит,
Пытка сильных - огненный недуг! -
И в ночи бездонной сердце учит
Спрашивать: о, где ушедший друг?
А когда, сквозь волны фимиама,
Хор гремит, ликуя и грозя,
Смотрят в душу строго и упрямо
Те же неизбежные глаза.
1909 
____________________________________ http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  
* * *  *Хочешь знать, как все это было? -*
Три в столовой пробило,
И, прощаясь, держась за перила,
Она словно с трудом говорила:
"Это все... Ах нет, я забыла,
Я люблю вас, я вас любила
Еще тогда!"
-"Да". 
1910
__________________________________  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 
* * *  *Сжала руки под тёмной вуалью*...
"Отчего ты сегодня бледна?"
- Оттого, что я терпкой печалью
Напоила его допьяна. 
Как забуду? Он вышел, шатаясь,
Искривился мучительно рот...
Я сбежала, перил не касаясь,
Я бежала за ним до ворот. 
Задыхаясь, я крикнула: "Шутка
Всё, что было. Уйдешь, я умру."
Улыбнулся спокойно и жутко
И сказал мне: "Не стой на ветру" 
1911
_________________________________________  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09  *Память о солнце в сердце слабеет*,
Желтей трава,
Ветер снежинками ранними веет
Едва-едва. 
В узких каналах уже не струится -
Стынет вода,
Здесь никогда ничего не случится.-
О, никогда! 
Ива на небе кустом распластала
Веер сквозной.
Может быть, лучше, что я не стала
Вашей женой. 
Память о солнце в сердце слабеет.
Что это? Тьма?
Может быть! За ночь прийти успеет
Зима.
1911  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  *ЛЮБОВЬ*  
То змейкой, свернувшись клубком,
У самого сердца колдует,
То целые дни голубком
На белом окошке воркует, 
То в инее ярком блеснет,
Почудится в дреме левкоя...
Но верно и тайно ведет
От радости и от покоя. 
Умеет так сладко рыдать
В молитве тоскующей скрипки,
И страшно ее угадать
В еще незнакомой улыбке.  _24 ноября 1911, Царское Село_
______________________________  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  *В ЦАРСКОМ СЕЛЕ*  
         I
По аллее проводят лошадок.
Длинны волны расчесанных грив.
О, пленительный город загадок,
Я печальна, тебя полюбив. 
Странно вспомнить: душа тосковала,
Задыхалась в предсмертном бреду.
А теперь я игрушечной стала,
Как мой розовый друг какаду. 
Грудь предчувствием боли не сжата,
Если хочешь, в глаза погляди.
Не люблю только час пред закатом,
Ветер с моря и слово «уйди». 
         II
...А там мой мраморный двойник,
Поверженный под старым кленом,
Озерным водам отдал лик,
Внимает шорохам зеленым. 
И моют светлые дожди
Его запекшуюся рану...
Холодный, белый, подожди,
Я тоже мраморною стану. 
         III
Смуглый отрок бродил по аллеям,
У озерных грустил берегов,
И столетие мы лелеем
Еле слышный шелест шагов. 
Иглы сосен густо и колко
Устилают низкие пни...
Здесь лежала его треуголка
И растрепанный том Парни. _1911_   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 
* * * 
Дверь полуоткрыта,
Веют липы сладко...
На столе забыты
Хлыстик и перчатка. 
Круг от лампы желтый...
Шорохам внимаю.
Отчего ушел ты?
Я не понимаю... 
Радостно и ясно
Завтра будет утро.
Эта жизнь прекрасна,
Сердце, будь же мудро. 
Ты совсем устало,
Бьешься тише, глуше...
Знаешь, я читала,
Что бессмертны души. _1911_  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08 
* * * 
Как соломинкой, пьешь мою душу.
Знаю, вкус ее горек и хмелен.
Но я пытку мольбой не нарушу.
О, покой мой многонеделен. 
Когда кончишь, скажи. Не печально,
Что души моей нет на свете.
Я пойду дорогой недальней
Посмотреть, как играют дети. 
На кустах зацветает крыжовник,
И везут кирпичи за оградой.
Кто ты: брат мой или любовник,
Я не помню, и помнить не надо. 
Как светло здесь и как бесприютно,
Отдыхает усталое тело...
А прохожие думают смутно:
Верно, только вчера овдовела. _1911_  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09 
* * * 
Мне с тобою пьяным весело -
Смысла нет в твоих рассказах.
Осень ранняя развесила
Флаги желтые на вязах. 
Оба _мы в_ страну обманную
Забрели и горько каемся,
Но зачем улыбкой странною
И застывшей улыбаемся? 
Мы хотели муки жалящей
Вместо счастья безмятежного...
Не покину я товарища
И беспутного и нежного.
1911, Париж

----------


## Lampada

http://ahmatova.ouc.ru/   
_________________________________________________   
Свои стихи читает *Анна Ахматова*   *Анна Ахматова*    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTDZU49xWSk   *РЕКВИЕМ*  *1935 - 1940* 
Нет, и не под чуждым небосводом,
И не под защитой чуждых крыл,-
Я была тогда с моим народом,
Там, где мой народ, к несчастью, был. _1961_  _Вместо предисловия_  
В страшные годы ежовщины я провела семнадцать месяцев в тюремных очередях в Ленинграде. Как-то раз кто-то "опознал" меня. Тогда стоящая за мной женщина, которая, конечно, никогда не слыхала моего имени, очнулась от свойственного нам всем оцепенения и спросила меня на ухо (там все говорили шепотом): 
- А это вы можете описать? 
И я сказала: 
- Могу. 
Тогда что-то вроде улыбки скользнуло по тому, что некогда было ее лицом.   _1 апреля 1957, Ленинград_    *Посвящение* 
Перед этим горем гнутся горы,
Не течет великая река,
Но крепки тюремные затворы,
А за ними "каторжные норы"
И смертельная тоска.
Для кого-то веет ветер свежий,
Для кого-то нежится закат -
Мы не знаем, мы повсюду те же,
Слышим лишь ключей постылый скрежет
Да шаги тяжелые солдат.
Подымались как к обедне ранней,
По столице одичалой шли,
Там встречались, мертвых бездыханней,
Солнце ниже, и Нева туманней,
А надежда все поет вдали.
Приговор... И сразу слезы хлынут,
Ото всех уже отделена,
Словно с болью жизнь из сердца вынут,
Словно грубо навзничь опрокинут,
Но идет... Шатается... Одна...
Где теперь невольные подруги
Двух моих осатанелых лет?
Что им чудится в сибирской вьюге,
Что мерещится им в лунном круге?
Им я шлю прощальный свой привет. _Март 1940_   *ВСТУПЛЕНИЕ* 
Это было, когда улыбался
Только мертвый, спокойствию рад.
И ненужным привеском качался
Возле тюрем своих Ленинград.
И когда, обезумев от муки,
Шли уже осужденных полки,
И короткую песню разлуки
Паровозные пели гудки,
Звезды смерти стояли над нами,
И безвинная корчилась Русь
Под кровавыми сапогами
И под шинами черных марусь.   *1* 
Уводили тебя на рассвете,
За тобой, как на выносе, шла,
В темной горнице плакали дети,
У божницы свеча оплыла.
На губах твоих холод иконки,
Смертный пот на челе... Не забыть!
Буду я, как стрелецкие женки,
Под кремлевскими башнями выть. _[Ноябрь] 1935, Москва_   *2* 
Тихо льется тихий Дон,
Желтый месяц входит в дом. 
Входит в шапке набекрень,
Видит желтый месяц тень. 
Эта женщина больна,
Эта женщина одна. 
Муж в могиле, сын в тюрьме,
Помолитесь обо мне. _1938_   *3* 
Нет, это не я, это кто-то другой страдает.
Я бы так не могла, а то, что случилось,
Пусть черные сукна покроют,
И пусть унесут фонари...
Ночь. _1939_   *4* 
Показать бы тебе, насмешнице
И любимице всех друзей,
Царскосельской веселой грешнице,
Что случится с жизнью твоей -
Как трехсотая, с передачею,
Под Крестами будешь стоять
И своею слезою горячею
Новогодний лед прожигать.
Там тюремный тополь качается,
И ни звука - а сколько там
Неповинных жизней кончается... _1938_   *5* 
Семнадцать месяцев кричу,
Зову тебя домой,
Кидалась в ноги палачу,
Ты сын и ужас мой.
Все перепуталось навек,
И мне не разобрать
Теперь, кто зверь, кто человек,
И долго ль казни ждать.
И только пыльные цветы,
И звон кадильный, и следы
Куда-то в никуда.
И прямо мне в глаза глядит
И скорой гибелью грозит
Огромная звезда. _1939_   *6* 
Легкие летят недели,
Что случилось, не пойму.
Как тебе, сынок, в тюрьму
Ночи белые глядели,
Как они опять глядят
Ястребиным жарким оком,
О твоем кресте высоком
И о смерти говорят. _Весна 1939_   *7 
ПРИГОВОР* 
И упало каменное слово
На мою еще живую грудь.
Ничего, ведь я была готова,
Справлюсь с этим как-нибудь. 
У меня сегодня много дела:
Надо память до конца убить,
Надо, чтоб душа окаменела,
Надо снова научиться жить. 
А не то... Горячий шелест лета,
Словно праздник за моим окном.
Я давно предчувствовала этот
Светлый день и опустелый дом. _[22 июня] 1939, Фонтанный Дом_   *8 
К СМЕРТИ* 
Ты все равно придешь - зачем же не теперь?
Я жду тебя - мне очень трудно.
Я потушила свет и отворила дверь
Тебе, такой простой и чудной.
Прими для этого какой угодно вид,
Ворвись отравленным снарядом
Иль с гирькой подкрадись, как опытный бандит,
Иль отрави тифозным чадом.
Иль сказочкой, придуманной тобой
И всем до тошноты знакомой,-
Чтоб я увидела верх шапки голубой
И бледного от страха управдома.
Мне все равно теперь. Клубится Енисей,
Звезда Полярная сияет.
И синий блеск возлюбленных очей
Последний ужас застилает. _19 августа 1939, Фонтанный Д_ом    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUXRiCjeg1M  *9* 
Уже безумие крылом
Души накрыло половину,
И поит огненным вином
И манит в черную долину. 
И поняла я, что ему
Должна я уступить победу,
Прислушиваясь к своему
Уже как бы чужому бреду. 
И не позволит ничего
Оно мне унести с собою
(Как ни упрашивай его
И как ни докучай мольбою): 
Ни сына страшные глаза -
Окаменелое страданье,
Ни день, когда пришла гроза,
Ни час тюремного свиданья, 
Ни милую прохладу рук,
Ни лип взволнованные тени,
Ни отдаленный легкий звук -
Слова последних утешений. _4 мая 1940, Фонтанный Дом_   *10 
РАСПЯТИЕ* 
Не рыдай Мене, Мати,
во гробе зрящия.
___ 
Хор ангелов великий час восславил,
И небеса расплавились в огне.
Отцу сказал: "Почто Меня оставил!"
А матери: "О, не рыдай Мене..." _1938_
___ 
Магдалина билась и рыдала,
Ученик любимый каменел,
А туда, где молча Мать стояла,
Так никто взглянуть и не посмел. _1940, Фонтанный Дом_   *ЭПИЛОГ*  *I* 
Узнала я, как опадают лица,
Как из-под век выглядывает страх,
Как клинописи жесткие страницы
Страдание выводит на щеках,
Как локоны из пепельных и черных
Серебряными делаются вдруг,
Улыбка вянет на губах покорных,
И в сухоньком смешке дрожит испуг.
И я молюсь не о себе одной,
А обо всех, кто там стоял со мною,
И в лютый холод, и в июльский зной
Под красною ослепшею стеною.  *II* 
Опять поминальный приблизился час.
Я вижу, я слышу, я чувствую вас: 
И ту, что едва до окна довели,
И ту, что родимой не топчет земли, 
И ту, что красивой тряхнув головой,
Сказала: "Сюда прихожу, как домой". 
Хотелось бы всех поименно назвать,
Да отняли список, и негде узнать. 
Для них соткала я широкий покров
Из бедных, у них же подслушанных слов. 
О них вспоминаю всегда и везде,
О них не забуду и в новой беде, 
И если зажмут мой измученный рот,
Которым кричит стомильонный народ, 
Пусть так же они поминают меня
В канун моего погребального дня. 
А если когда-нибудь в этой стране
Воздвигнуть задумают памятник мне, 
Согласье на это даю торжество,
Но только с условьем - не ставить его 
Ни около моря, где я родилась:
Последняя с морем разорвана связь, 
Ни в царском саду у заветного пня,
Где тень безутешная ищет меня,  
А здесь, где стояла я триста часов
И где для меня не открыли засов. 
Затем, что и в смерти блаженной боюсь
Забыть громыхание черных марусь, 
Забыть, как постылая хлопала дверь
И выла старуха, как раненый зверь. 
И пусть с неподвижных и бронзовых век
Как слезы, струится подтаявший снег, 
И голубь тюремный пусть гулит вдали,
И тихо идут по Неве корабли.
___________________________  
Анна Ахматова - РЕКВИЕМ. 
"Стихи о любви и стихи про любовь" - Любовная лирика русских поэтов & Антология русский поэзии. © Copyright Пётр Соловьёв  http://www.stihi-rus.ru/1/Ahmatova/142.htm

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htW5XzUD24k   *МУЗА*  
Когда я ночью жду ее прихода,
Жизнь, кажется, висит на волоске.
Что почести, что юность, что свобода
Пред милой гостьей с дудочкой в руке. 
И вот вошла. Откинув покрывало,
Внимательно взглянула на меня.
Ей говорю: "Ты ль Данту диктовала
Страницы Ада?" Отвечает: " Я!". _1924_
______________________________  *The Muse*  
 When late at night I wait for her arrival,
It seems my life is hanging by a thread.
I offer youth, my freedom, glory,
To my adored guest with flute in hand. 
And here she comes. She throws back her cloak 
And pours a steady gaze on me.
I ask, "Did you dictate to Dante
The pages of "Inferno?" She answers, "Yes. I did."  _Translated by Eric Gillan_

----------


## Lampada

Исторические хроники с Николаем Сванидзе  *Анна Ахматова*  
1/5   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXCZC3iw3Jk
2/5   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVOLT3b0Ud4
3/5   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI79K9jVolQ
4/5   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZA6UmLaF4U
5/5   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKa-Z6vJfZg

----------


## Lampada

http://video.yandex.ru/users/lin-lawrowa/view/1259/#   
За кадром *Инна Мень*   *Анна Ахматова*  "*Поэт и Время*"    *Часть 1*   *ЦАРСКОСЕЛЬСКАЯ СТАТУЯ*  
Н.В.Н. 
Уже кленовые листы
На пруд слетают лебединый,
И окровавлены кусты
Неспешно зреющей рябины, 
И ослепительно стройна,
Поджав незябнущие ноги,
На камне северном она
Сидит и смотрит на дороги. 
Я чувствовала смутный страх
Пред этой девушкой воспетой.
Играли на ее плечах
Лучи скудеющего света. 
И как могла я ей простить
Восторг твоей хвалы влюбленной...
Смотри, ей весело грустить,
Такой нарядно обнаженной.
_________________   *Целый день провела у окошка...*  
Целый день провела у окошка
И томилась: "Скорей бы гроза".
Раз у дикой затравленной кошки
Я заметил такие глаза. 
Верно, тот, кого ждешь, не вернется,
И последние сроки прошли.
Душный зной, словно олово, льется
От небес до иссохшей земли. 
Ты тоской только сердце измучишь,
Глядя в серую тусклую мглу.
И мне кажется - вдруг замяучишь,
Изгибаясь на грязном полу. 
1911
____________________ 
Есть в близости людей заветная черта,
Ее не перейти влюбленности и страсти,-
Пусть в жуткой тишине сливаются уста
И сердце рвется от любви на части. 
И дружба здесь бессильна и года
Высокого и огненного счастья,
Когда душа свободна и чужда
Медлительной истоме сладострастья. 
Стремящиеся к ней безумны, а ее
Достигшие - поражены тоскою...
Теперь ты понял, отчего мое
Не бьется сердце под твоей рукою. 
_______________________   *Часть 2*    *I* 
Пахнет гарью. Четыре недели
Торф сухой по болотам горит.
Даже птицы сегодня не пели,
И осина уже не дрожит. 
Стало солнце немилостью Божьей,
Дождик с Пасхи полей не кропил.
Приходил одноногий прохожий
И один на дворе говорил: 
"Сроки страшные близятся. Скоро
Станет тесно от свежих могил.
Ждите глада, и труса, и мора,
И затменья небесных светил. 
Только нашей земли не разделит
На потеху себе супостат:
Богородица белый расстелет
Над скорбями великими плат". 
1914   *II* 
Можжевельника запах сладкий
От горящих лесов летит.
Над ребятами стонут солдатки,
Вдовий плач по деревне звенит. 
Не напрасно молебны служились,
О дожде тосковала земля:
Красной влагой тепло окропились
Затоптанные поля. 
Низко, низко небо пустое,
И голос молящего тих:
"Ранят тело твое пресвятое,
Мечут жребий о ризах твоих". 
1914
__________________ 
Чем хуже этот век предшествовавших? Разве
Тем, что в чаду печалей и тревог
Он к самой черной прикоснулся язве,
Но исцелить ее не мог? 
Еще на западе земное солнце светит,
И кровли городов в его лучах блестят...
А здесь уж, белая, дома крестами метит,
И кличет воронов, и вороны летят.
_______________________  
Не бывать тебе в живых,
Со снегу не встать.
Двадцать восемь штыковых,
Огнестрельных пять.
Горькую обновушку
Другу шила я.
Любит, любит кровушку
Русская земля.  _16 августа 1921 (вагон)_
___________________ 
Особенных претензий не имею
Я к этому сиятельному дому,
Но так случилось, что почти всю жизнь
Я прожила под знаменитой кровлей 
Фонтанного дворца... Я нищей
В него вошла и нищей выхожу... _1952_
__________________________ 
Летний сад  
Я к розам хочу, в тот единственный сад,
Где лучшая в мире стоит из оград,  
Где статуи помнят меня молодой,
А я их под невскою помню водой.  
В душистой тиши между царственных лип
Мне мачт корабельных мерещится скрип.  
И лебедь, как прежде, плывет сквозь века,
Любуясь красой своего двойника.  
И замертво спят сотни тысяч шагов
Врагов и друзей, друзей и врагов.  
А шествию теней не видно конца
От вазы гранитной до двери дворца.  
Там шепчутся белые ночи мои
О чьей-то высокой и тайной любви.  
И все перламутром и яшмой горит,
Но света источник таинственно скрыт.   _1959_ 
___________________________  *Часть 3*   *Часть 4*

----------


## Hanna

Thank you Lampada! 
She is truly a genius! I have read a couple of translated poems by her which I really loved. I *really* look forward to being able to read her poems in Russian. I am not a big poetry lover, but ocassionally a poet is so great that even I appreciate them. She is one...  
I wonder if there has ever been a film made about her life?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Yx4A2FBVUU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLHDUd-LJKs  
Театр.
Актриса *Юлия Сак* в роли *Анны Ахматовой*.    *Наше священное ремесло*
Существует тысячи лет...
С ним и без света миру светло.
Но еще ни один не сказал поэт,
Что мудрости нет, и старости нет,
А может, и смерти нет. _1944_

----------


## Lampada

*Луна в зените. *  
Первый художественный фильм о жизни и творчестве Анны Ахматовой. Основное время действия — последние годы жизни Ахматовой, которые она провела на даче в Комарово под Петербургом, и которые практически не известны широкой публике. В фильме звучат многие произведения Анны Ахматовой.  
В роли Анны Ахматовой  -  *Светлана Крючкова* 
Эпизод 1   -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeUW4EVSu8c
Эпизод 2   -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f1JG2QWMdo 
Эпизод 3   -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx5Pexp8-Do
Эпизод 4   -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHupvfYweHA

----------


## sperk

Those links are pretty awesome. Here's a translation of the Requiem in English: http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/requiem/

----------


## Lampada

*Anna Akhmatova*   *Requiem*  
Not under foreign skies
Nor under foreign wings protected -
I shared all this with my own people
There, where misfortune had abandoned us.  _[1961]_  *INSTEAD OF A PREFACE* 
During the frightening years of the Yezhov terror, I
spent seventeen months waiting in prison queues in
Leningrad. One day, somehow, someone 'picked me out'.
On that occasion there was a woman standing behind me,
her lips blue with cold, who, of course, had never in
her life heard my name. Jolted out of the torpor
characteristic of all of us, she said into my ear
(everyone whispered there) - 'Could one ever describe
this?' And I answered - 'I can.' It was then that
something like a smile slid across what had previously
been just a face. _[The 1st of April in the year 1957. Leningrad]_  *DEDICATION* 
Mountains fall before this grief,
A mighty river stops its flow,
But prison doors stay firmly bolted
Shutting off the convict burrows
And an anguish close to death.
Fresh winds softly blow for someone,
Gentle sunsets warm them through; we don't know this,
We are everywhere the same, listening
To the scrape and turn of hateful keys
And the heavy tread of marching soldiers.
Waking early, as if for early mass,
Walking through the capital run wild, gone to seed,
We'd meet - the dead, lifeless; the sun, 
Lower every day; the Neva, mistier:
But hope still sings forever in the distance.
The verdict. Immediately a flood of tears,
Followed by a total isolation,
As if a beating heart is painfully ripped out, or,
Thumped, she lies there brutally laid out,
But she still manages to walk, hesitantly, alone.
Where are you, my unwilling friends,
Captives of my two satanic years?
What miracle do you see in a Siberian blizzard?
What shimmering mirage around the circle of the moon?
I send each one of you my salutation, and farewell. _[March 1940]_  *INTRODUCTION*  *[PRELUDE]* 
It happened like this when only the dead
Were smiling, glad of their release,
That Leningrad hung around its prisons
Like a worthless emblem, flapping its piece.
Shrill and sharp, the steam-whistles sang
Short songs of farewell
To the ranks of convicted, demented by suffering,
As they, in regiments, walked along -
Stars of death stood over us
As innocent Russia squirmed
Under the blood-spattered boots and tyres
Of the black marias.  *I* 
You were taken away at dawn. I followed you 
As one does when a corpse is being removed. 
Children were crying in the darkened house. 
A candle flared, illuminating the Mother of God. . .
The cold of an icon was on your lips, a death-cold
sweat
On your brow - I will never forget this; I will gather 
To wail with the wives of the murdered streltsy (1)
Inconsolably, beneath the Kremlin towers. _[1935. Autumn. Moscow]_  *II* 
Silent flows the river Don
A yellow moon looks quietly on
Swanking about, with cap askew
It sees through the window a shadow of you
Gravely ill, all alone
The moon sees a woman lying at home
Her son is in jail, her husband is dead 
Say a prayer for her instead.  *III* 
It isn't me, someone else is suffering. I couldn't.
Not like this. Everything that has happened,
Cover it with a black cloth, 
Then let the torches be removed. . .
Night.  *IV* 
Giggling, poking fun, everyone's darling,
The carefree sinner of Tsarskoye Selo (2)
If only you could have foreseen
What life would do with you -
That you would stand, parcel in hand,
Beneath the Crosses (3), three hundredth in
line,
Burning the new year's ice
With your hot tears.
Back and forth the prison poplar sways
With not a sound - how many innocent 
Blameless lives are being taken away. . . _[1938]_ 
V 
For seventeen months I have been screaming,
Calling you home.
I've thrown myself at the feet of butchers
For you, my son and my horror.
Everything has become muddled forever -
I can no longer distinguish
Who is an animal, who a person, and how long
The wait can be for an execution.
There are now only dusty flowers,
The chinking of the thurible,
Tracks from somewhere into nowhere
And, staring me in the face
And threatening me with swift annihilation,
An enormous star.
[1939] 
VI 
Weeks fly lightly by. Even so,
I cannot understand what has arisen,
How, my son, into your prison
White nights stare so brilliantly.
Now once more they burn,
Eyes that focus like a hawk,
And, upon your cross, the talk
Is again of death. _[1939. Spring]_  *VII* *THE VERDICT* 
The word landed with a stony thud
Onto my still-beating breast.
Nevermind, I was prepared,
I will manage with the rest. 
I have a lot of work to do today;
I need to slaughter memory,
Turn my living soul to stone
Then teach myself to live again. . . 
But how. The hot summer rustles
Like a carnival outside my window;
I have long had this premonition
Of a bright day and a deserted house. _[22 June 1939. Summer. Fontannyi Dom (4)]_  *VIII* *TO DEATH* 
You will come anyway - so why not now?
I wait for you; things have become too hard.
I have turned out the lights and opened the door
For you, so simple and so wonderful. 
Assume whatever shape you wish. Burst in 
Like a shell of noxious gas. Creep up on me 
Like a practised bandit with a heavy weapon.
Poison me, if you want, with a typhoid exhalation,
Or, with a simple tale prepared by you
(And known by all to the point of nausea), take me 
Before the commander of the blue caps and let me
glimpse 
The house administrator's terrified white face.
I don't care anymore. The river Yenisey 
Swirls on. The Pole star blazes.
The blue sparks of those much-loved eyes
Close over and cover the final horror. _[19 August 1939. Fontannyi Dom]_  *IX* 
Madness with its wings
Has covered half my soul
It feeds me fiery wine
And lures me into the abyss. 
That's when I understood 
While listening to my alien delirium
That I must hand the victory
To it. 
However much I nag
However much I beg
It will not let me take
One single thing away: 
Not my son's frightening eyes -
A suffering set in stone,
Or prison visiting hours
Or days that end in storms 
Nor the sweet coolness of a hand
The anxious shade of lime trees
Nor the light distant sound
Of final comforting words. _[14 May 1940. Fontannyi Dom]_  *X* *CRUCIFIXION* 
Weep not for me, mother.
I am alive in my grave. 
1.
A choir of angels glorified the greatest hour,
The heavens melted into flames.
To his father he said, 'Why hast thou forsaken me!'
But to his mother, 'Weep not for me. . .' _[1940. Fontannyi Dom]_ 
2.
Magdalena smote herself and wept,
The favourite disciple turned to stone,
But there, where the mother stood silent,
Not one person dared to look. _[1943. Tashkent]_ 
EPILOGUE 
1.
I have learned how faces fall,
How terror can escape from lowered eyes,
How suffering can etch cruel pages 
Of cuneiform-like marks upon the cheeks.
I know how dark or ash-blond strands of hair
Can suddenly turn white. I've learned to recognise
The fading smiles upon submissive lips,
The trembling fear inside a hollow laugh.
That's why I pray not for myself
But all of you who stood there with me
Through fiercest cold and scorching July heat
Under a towering, completely blind red wall. 
2.
The hour has come to remember the dead.
I see you, I hear you, I feel you:
The one who resisted the long drag to the open window;
The one who could no longer feel the kick of familiar
soil beneath her feet;
The one who, with a sudden flick of her head, replied, 
'I arrive here as if I've come home!'
I'd like to name you all by name, but the list
Has been removed and there is nowhere else to look.
So,
I have woven you this wide shroud out of the humble
words
I overheard you use. Everywhere, forever and always,
I will never forget one single thing. Even in new
grief.
Even if they clamp shut my tormented mouth
Through which one hundred million people scream;
That's how I wish them to remember me when I am dead
On the eve of my remembrance day.
If someone someday in this country 
Decides to raise a memorial to me,
I give my consent to this festivity
But only on this condition - do not build it
By the sea where I was born,
I have severed my last ties with the sea;
Nor in the Tsar's Park by the hallowed stump
Where an inconsolable shadow looks for me;
Build it here where I stood for three hundred hours
And no-one slid open the bolt.
Listen, even in blissful death I fear
That I will forget the Black Marias,
Forget how hatefully the door slammed and an old woman
Howled like a wounded beast.
Let the thawing ice flow like tears
From my immovable bronze eyelids
And let the prison dove coo in the distance
While ships sail quietly along the river.
[_March 1940. Fontannyi Dom]_ 
FOOTNOTES 
1 An elite guard which rose up in rebellion
against Peter the Great in 1698. Most were either
executed or exiled.
2 The imperial summer residence outside St
Petersburg where Ahmatova spent her early years.
3 A prison complex in central Leningrad near the
Finland Station, called The Crosses because of the
shape of two of the buildings.
4 The Leningrad house in which Ahmatova lived.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/165956/  _23 июня 2009 
"Сегодня в Петербурге, в Российской национальной библиотеке, показали шесть сотен черновиков и писем Анны Ахматовой, со дня рождения которой исполнилось ровно 120 лет. В таком объеме ее рукописи никогда еще не выставлялись и вряд ли когда будут, Ведь чтобы сохранить документы, их придется спрятать в архив. 
Хотя сама Ахматова и писала что «Просто продиктованные строчки/ Ложатся в белоснежную тетрадь», из черновиков ясно, что она долго и упорно эти строчки исправляла. Некоторые слова заштрихованы столь тщательно, что даже с помощью современных технологий их сложно восстановить. 
Корреспондент НТВ Николай Булкин рассмотрел документы. 
Мы не всегда знаем настоящий ахматовский текст — к такому выводу пришли некоторые исследователи накануне юбилея поэта. Конечно, публикаций и изданий много, но много в них и неточностей. 
Возможно, виной тому те самые рукописи Анны Ахматовой, которые в этот раз в большом количестве и представили в Петербурге. Конечно, прикасаться к ним можно только в белых перчатках. 
Такие черновики — головоломка для исследователей. Так, к одному из представленных текстов Анна Андреевна возвращалась ни раз. Писала карандашом, перечеркивала, потом делала пометки ручкой. Специалисты уверяют: здесь 12 слоев текста. Такой вот творческий процесс. 
Наталия Крайнева, старший научный сотрудник отдела рукописей Российской национальной библиотеки: «Если, например, она хотела, чтобы никогда никто этот текст не видел, она могла просто отрезать кусок страницы или вырезать в странице уголочек». 
Как правило, среди рукописей Анны Ахматовой можно найти сразу несколько вариантов того или иного произведения, и какой из них окончательный, она не указывала. Например, стихотворение «Летний сад»: «Я к розам хочу в тот единственный сад,/ Где лучшая в мире стоит из оград». А здесь рядом на другом листочке второй вариант: «Я к розам хочу в тот таинственный сад,/ Где лучшая в мире стоит из оград». Кажется, в популярных изданиях значится «единственный сад». 
Переписка Анны Ахматовой с семьей и друзьями, два детских письма ее сына, Льва Гумилёва. В одном из них он прислал отпечаток ноги, обведенный карандашом, с просьбой купить сапоги. Конечно, все, что здесь представлено, уникально, и много еще не видел никто, кроме специалистов. 
Например, Анна Ахматова часто рисовала на полях. В экспозиции можно увидеть автопортрет, нигде и никем не издававшийся. Доподлинно неизвестно, что это автопортрет, но черты лица угадываются: и нос, и губы, и четки на шее — постоянный атрибут молодой Ахматовой. 
Кстати, саму Ахматову много и часто рисовали и фотографировали, но известно лишь об одной кинопленке с любительским видео: 
«И вот вошла, откинув покрывало,
Внимательно взглянула на меня.
Ей говорю: „Ты ль Данте диктовала страницы „Ада“?“
Отвечает: „Я“». 
Выставкой в Петербурге не ограничились. В Фонтанном доме, где Ахматова прожила долгие годы, состоялось неожиданное посвящение Ахматовой. Неожиданное, потому что молодой репер исполнил свою композицию, которую написал после прочтения ахматовской «Поэмы без героя». 
Что же касается архива Анны Ахматовой, то, как известно, он передавался частично из рук в руки. Исследователи и сейчас делают некоторые открытия. Но в таком количестве подлинники можно увидеть, очевидно, в первый и последний раз. Потом будут выставляться уже копии."  http://www.ntv.ru_

----------


## radomir

I have read many times the beautiful Сероглазный король but there is something missing for me or in the poem such as is shown.
Shortly:
Yesterday died the king in grey eyes.
My husband, coming back, said to me calmy:
"You know, they took him from hunting.
They found his body near an old elm.
Pity for the queen, so young... 
In a night's term her hair became white".
He (my husband) took his pipe on the chimney
And got out for his night work.
I now will awake my little daughter,
I will caress her little grey eyes (?)
(В серые глазки её погляжу).
Further the window whisper the elms:
"There is no more on earth your king..." 
Don't consider my English, that can obviously been improved, but my question. Thanks.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> will caress her little grey eyes (?)
> (В серые глазки её погляжу).

 I will look at her little grey eyes.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Алиса Фрейндлих - 'Невидимка, двойник...' (А. Ахматова)  ПОЗДНИЙ ОТВЕТ  _Белорученька моя, чернокнижница..._ _М. Ц._  
Невидимка, двойник, пересмешник... 
Что ты прячешься в чёрных кустах? — 
То забьёшься в дырявый скворешник, 
То блеснёшь на погибших крестах, 
То кричишь из Маринкиной башни:
«Я сегодня вернулась домой, 
Полюбуйтесь, родимые пашни,
Что за это случилось со мной. 
Поглотила любимых пучина, 
И разграблен родительский дом».
.....................................
Мы сегодня с тобою, Марина, 
По столице полночной идем. 
А за нами таких миллионы 
И безмолвнее шествия нет... 
А вокруг погребальные звоны
Да московские хриплые стоны 
Вьюги, наш заметающей след.  16 марта 1940, 1961
Фонтанный Дом — Красная Конница

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iIKC9JLH3k  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=18  RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   *СЕРОГЛАЗЫЙ КОРОЛЬ*   
Слава тебе, безысходная боль!
Умер вчера сероглазый король… 
Вечер осенний был душен и ал.
Муж мой, вернувшись, спокойно сказал: 
«Знаешь, с охоты его принесли.
Тело у старого дуба нашли. 
Жаль королеву – такой молодой,
За ночь одну она стала седой». 
Трубку свою на камине нашел
И на ночную работу ушел. 
Дочку свою я сейчас разбужу,
В серые глазки ее погляжу, 
А за окном шелестят тополя:
«Нет на земле твоего короля!»…

----------


## Lampada

http://bagy.co.ua/uploads_user/1000/85/110.mp3  YouTube - Жизнь одна   *О, жизнь без завтрашнего дня!*
Ловлю измену в каждом слове,
И убывающей любови
Звезда восходит для меня. 
Так незаметно отлетать,
Почти не узнавать при встрече.
Но снова ночь. И снова плечи
В истоме влажной целовать. 
Тебе я милой не была,
Ты мне постыл. А пытка длилась,
И, как преступница томилась
Любовь, исполненная зла. 
То словно брат. Молчишь, сердит.
Но если встретимся глазами –
Тебе клянусь я небесами,
В огне расплавится гранит.  _1921_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vw6oYF0ljeU    *Я научилась просто, мудро жить,* Смотреть на небо и молиться Богу,
И долго перед вечером бродить,
Чтоб утомить ненужную тревогу. 
Когда шуршат в овраге лопухи
И никнет гроздь рябины желто-красной,
Слагаю я веселые стихи
О жизни тленной, тленной и прекрасной. 
Я возвращаюсь. Лижет мне ладонь
Пушистый кот, мурлыкает умильней,
И яркий загорается огонь
На башенке озерной лесопильни. 
Лишь изредка прорезывает тишь
Крик аиста, слетевшего на крышу.
И если в дверь мою ты постучишь,
Мне кажется, я даже не услышу.  _1912_

----------


## Lampada

*Книга о жизни Анны Ахматовой. 
Стихи. Воспоминания. Фотографии.  * Я научилась просто, мудро жить (fb2) | Либрусек

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - КОЛДУНЬЯ  *Нет, царевич, я не та*, Кем меня ты видеть хочешь, И давно мои уста Не целуют, а пророчат.  Не подумай, что в бреду И замучена тоскою Громко кличу я беду: Ремесло мое такое.  А умею научить, Чтоб нежданное случилось, Как навеки приручить Ту, что мельком полюбилась.  Славы хочешь? - у меня Попроси тогда совета, Только это - западня, Где ни радости, ни света.  Ну, теперь иди домой Да забудь про нашу встречу, А за грех твой, милый мой, Я пред Господом отвечу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksKdOFzW8Ks   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jCAjMEJt8Q    *Приходи на меня посмотреть*.
Приходи. Я живая. Мне больно.
Этих рук никому не согреть,
Эти губы сказали: "Довольно!" 
Каждый вечер подносят к окну
Мое кресло. Я вижу дороги.
О, тебя ли, тебя ль упрекну
За последнюю горечь тревоги! 
Не боюсь на земле ничего,
В задыханьях тяжелых бледнея.
Только ночи страшны оттого,
Что глаза твои вижу во сне я. 
1912

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Анна Ахматова и Николай Гумилёв   "Анна Ахматова познакомилась с Николаем Гумилёвым ещё подростком. Они оба были гимназистами _Царского Села, он несколько раз предлагал выйти за него замуж, получал отказ... наконец в 1910 она вышла за него замуж, в 1912 родился сын - Лев. 
Брак распался практически в 1914 году... после этого она была замужем ещё дважды, сам Николай Гумилёв был расстрелян в 1921 году, сын - был репрессирован. Несмотря на трудные отношения, Гумилёв - единственный с кем она венчалась в церкви, от кого она родила единственного ребёнка и с кем получила первое признание. В последние годы жизни она часто вспоминала его..._  _
В видео использованы кадры из биографического фильма об Анне Ахматовой - "Луна в зените"."_

----------


## Lampada

*YouTube - А Ахматова*   *И вот одна осталась я*
Считать пустые дни.
О вольные мои друзья,
О лебеди мои! 
И песней я не скличу вас,
Слезами не верну,
Но вечером в печальный час
В молитве помяну. 
(Последний пост)  
Настигнут смертною стрелой,
Один из вас упал,
И чёрным вороном другой,
Меня целуя, стал. 
Но так бывает раз в году,
Когда растает лёд,
В Екатеринином саду
Стою у чистых вод 
(Последний пост) 
И слышу плеск широких крыл
Над гладью голубой.
Не знаю, кто окно раскрыл
В темнице гробовой.  _1917_ 
27 июня 1934, Шереметьевский Дом 
***  *Один идёт прямым путем,* Другой идёт по кругу
И ждёт возврата в отчий дом, 
Ждёт прежнюю подругу.
А я иду - за мной беда, 
Не прямо и не косо,
А в никуда и в никогда,
Как поезда с откоса.  _1940_   
***   *ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ТОСТ*  
Я пью за разорённый дом,
За злую жизнь мою,
За одиночество вдвоём,
И за тебя я пью,—
За ложь меня предавших губ,
За мёртвый холод глаз,
За то, что мир жесток и груб,
За то, что Бог не спас.  *****

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - "Есть три эпохи у воспоминаний"   *Есть три эпохи у воспоминаний (1945)*    Есть три эпохи у воспоминаний. И первая - как бы вчерашний день. Душа под сводом их благословенным, И тело в их блаженствует тени. Ещё не замер смех, струятся слезы,  Пятно чернил не стёрто со стола -  И, как печать на сердце, поцелуй,  Единственный, прощальный, незабвенный... Но это продолжается недолго... Уже не свод над головой, а где-то В глухом предместье дом уединённый, Где холодно зимой, а летом жарко,  Где есть паук и пыль на всём лежит,  Где истлевают пламенные письма, Исподтишка меняются портреты, Куда как на могилу ходят люди, А возвратившись, моют руки с мылом, И стряхивают беглую слезинку С усталых век - и тяжело вздыхают... Но тикают часы, весна сменяет Одна другую, розовеет небо,  Меняются названья городов, И нет уже свидетелей событий, И не с кем плакать, не с кем вспоминать. И медленно от нас уходят тени, Которых мы уже не призываем, Возврат которых был бы страшен нам. И, раз проснувшись, видим, что забыли Мы даже путь в тот дом уединённый, И задыхаясь от стыда и гнева, Бежим туда, но (как во сне бывает) Там всё другое: люди, вещи, стены, И нас никто не знает - мы чужие. Мы не туда попали... Боже мой! И вот когда горчайшее приходит: Мы сознаём, что не могли б вместить То прошлое в границы нашей жизни, И нам оно почти что так же чуждо, Как нашему соседу по квартире, Что тех, кто умер, мы бы не узнали, А те, с кем нам разлуку Бог послал,  Прекрасно обошлись без нас - и даже Всё к лучшему...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Смятение   *Смятение*  Было душно от жгучего света, А взгляды его - как лучи. Я только вздрогнула: этот Может меня приручить. Наклонился - он что-то скажет... От лица отхлынула кровь. Пусть камнем надгробным ляжет На жизни моей любовь.  Не любишь, не хочешь смотреть? О, как ты красив, проклятый! И я не могу взлететь, А с детства была крылатой. Мне очи застит туман, Сливаются вещи и лица, И только красный тюльпан, Тюльпан у тебя в петлице.  Как велит простая учтивость, Подошел ко мне, улыбнулся, Полуласково, полулениво Поцелуем руки коснулся - И загадочных, древних ликов На меня посмотрели очи... Десять лет замираний и криков, Все мои бессонные ночи Я вложила в тихое слово И сказала его - напрасно. Отошел ты, и стало снова На душе и пусто и ясно.  1913

----------


## Lampada

*YouTube - Заболеть бы как следует. Нина Шацкая*   *Заболеть бы как следует*, в жгучем бреду
Повстречаться со всеми опять,
В полном ветра и солнца приморском саду
По широким аллеям гулять. 
Даже мертвые нынче согласны прийти,
И изгнанники в доме моем.
Ты ребенка за ручку ко мне приведи,
Так давно я скучаю о нем. 
Буду с милыми есть голубой виноград,
Буду пить ледяное вино
И глядеть, как струится седой водопад
На кремнистое влажное дно.  _1922_

----------


## Lampada

*МУЖЕСТВО*   Мы знаем, что ныне лежит на весах И что совершается ныне. Час мужества пробил на наших часах, И мужество нас не покинет.  Не страшно под пулями мертвыми лечь, Не горько остаться без крова, И мы сохраним тебя, русская речь, Великое русское слово.  Свободным и чистым тебя пронесём, И внукам дадим, и от плена спасём Навеки.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Alla Bayanova sings Anna Akhmatova: "Chernye kosy"   *Как вплелась в мои тёмные косы* Серебристая белая прядь —
Только ты, соловей безголосый,
Эту муку сумеешь понять. 
Чутким слухом далёкое слышишь
И на тонкие ветки ракит,
Весь нахохлившись, смотришь —
не дышишь,
Если песня чужая звучит. 
И ещё так недавно, недавно
Замирали вокруг тополя,
И звенела и пела отравно
Несказанная радость твоя.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Анна Ахматова - Настоящую нежность не спутаешь....    *Настоящую нежность не спутаешь*
Ни с чем, и она тиха.
Ты напрасно бережно кутаешь
Мне плечи и грудь в меха.
И напрасно слова покорные
Говоришь о первой любви,
Как я знаю эти упорные
Несытые взгляды твои! 
1913

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Анна Ахматова - А так как мне бумаги не хватило...   *Посвящение*  
…а так как мне бумаги не хватило,
Я на твоём пишу черновике.
И вот чужое слово проступает
И, как тогда снежинка на руке,
Доверчиво и без упрёка тает.
И тёмные ресницы Антиноя[1]
Вдруг подняли́сь — и там зелёный дым,
И ветерком повеяло родным...
Не море ли?
Нет, это только хво́я
Могильная, и в накипаньи пен
Всё ближе, ближе...
Marche funebre[2]... 
Шопен...  _<27 декабря 1940>,_ Ночь. Фонтанный Дом   Антиной — античный красавец.Marche funebre — похоронный марш.

----------


## Lampada

*YouTube - Лотова жена (Анна Ахматова)*   *Лотова жена* Жена же Лотова оглянулась позади  его и стала соляным столпом. _Книга Бытия._ 
И праведник шел за посланником Бога, 
Огромный и светлый, по чёрной горе. 
Но громко жене говорила тревога: 
Не поздно, ты можешь еще посмотреть 
На красные башни родного Содома, 
На площадь, где пела, на двор, где пряла, 
На окна пустые высокого дома, 
Где милому мужу детей родила. 
Взглянула – и, скованы смертною болью, 
Глаза её больше смотреть не могли; 
И сделалось тело прозрачною солью, 
И быстрые ноги к земле приросли.  
Кто женщину эту оплакивать будет? 
Не меньшей ли мнится она из утрат? 
Лишь сердце мое никогда не забудет 
Отдавшую жизнь за единственный взгляд.  _1922-1924_ ________________________  *Предсказание* 
Видел я тот венец златокованый...
Не завидуй такому венцу!
Оттого, что и сам он ворованный,
И тебе он совсем не к лицу.
Туго согнутой веткой терновою
Мой венец на тебе заблестит.
Ничего, что росою багровою
Он изнеженный лоб освежит.  _8 мая 1922_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYNPkjflnIQ        *Я не любви твой прошу.* Она теперь в надёжном месте…
Поверь, что я твоей невесте
Ревнивых писем не пишу.
Но мудрые прими советы:
Дай ей читать мои стихи,
Дай ей хранить мои портреты -
Ведь так любезны женихи!
А этим дурочкам нужней
Сознанье полное победы,
Чем дружбы светлые беседы
И память первых нежных дней…
Когда же счастия гроши
Ты проживёшь с подругой милой
И для пресыщенной души
Всё станет сразу так постыло -
В мою торжественную ночь
Не приходи. Тебя не знаю.
И чем могла б тебе помочь?
От счастья я не исцеляю.  _1914_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7XwKAfInD0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts9nTuaG1hQ     *ВЕЧЕРОМ*  
Звенела музыка в саду
Таким невыразимым горем.
Свежо и остро пахли морем
На блюде устрицы во льду. 
Он мне сказал: "Я верный друг!"
И моего коснулся платья.
Так не похожи на объятья
Прикосновенья этих рук. 
Так гладят кошек или птиц,
Так на наездниц смотрят стройных...
Лишь смех в глазах его спокойных
Под лёгким золотом ресниц. 
А скорбных скрипок голоса
Поют за стелющимся дымом:
"Благослови же небеса -
Ты в первый раз одна с любимым". 
1913

----------


## Lampada

*А! это снова ты. Не отроком влюблённым*,
Но мужем дерзостным, суровым, непреклонным
Ты в этот дом вошёл и на меня глядишь.
Страшна моей душе предгрозовая тишь.
Ты спрашиваешь, что я сделала с тобою,
Врученным мне навек любовью и судьбою.
Я предала тебя. И это повторять -
О, если бы ты мог когда-нибудь устать!
Так мёртвый говорит, убийцы сон тревожа,
Так ангел смерти ждёт у рокового ложа.
Прости меня теперь. Учил прощать Господь.
В недуге горестном моя томится плоть,
А вольный дух уже почиет безмятежно.
Я помню только сад, сквозной, осенний, нежный,
И крики журавлей, и чёрные поля...
О, как была с тобой мне сладостна земля!  _1916_

----------


## Lampada

*Не будем пить из одного стакана* 
Ни воду мы, ни сладкое вино, 
Не поцелуемся мы утром рано, 
А ввечеру не поглядим в окно. 
Ты дышишь солнцем, я дышу луною, 
Но живы мы любовию одною.  
Со мной всегда мой верный, нежный друг, 
С тобой твоя весёлая подруга. 
Но мне понятен серых глаз испуг, 
И ты виновник моего недуга. 
Коротких мы не учащаем встреч. 
Так наш покой нам суждено беречь.  
Лишь голос твой поёт в моих стихах, 
В твоих стихах мое дыханье веет. 
О, есть костёр, которого не смеет 
Коснуться ни забвение, ни страх. 
И если б знал ты, как сейчас мне любы 
Твои сухие, розовые губы!   _1913_

----------


## Lampada

** * **   La fleur des vignes pousse 
Et j'ai vingt anscesoir   _Andre Theuriet_*  *Молюсь оконному лучу -* Он бледен, тонок, прям.
Сегодня я с утра молчу,
А сердце - пополам.
На рукомойнике моём
Позеленела медь.
Но так играет луч на нём,
Что весело глядеть.
Такой невинный и простой
В вечерней тишине,
Но в этой храмине пустой
Он словно праздник золотой
И утешенье мне.   _* Цветок виноградной лозы растёт,_  _и мне двадцать лет сегодня вечером._ 
Аднре Терье (франц.). 
1909

----------


## Lampada

*  ЛЮБОВЬ*   То змейкой, свернувшись клубком,
У самого сердца колдует,
То целые дни голубком
На белом окошке воркует, 
То в инее ярком блеснёт,
Почудится в дреме левкоя...
Но верно и тайно ведёт
От радости и от покоя. 
Умеет так сладко рыдать
В молитве тоскующей скрипки,
И страшно её угадать
В ещё незнакомой улыбке. 
24 ноября 1911, Царское Село

----------


## Lampada

*Летний сад*  *Я к розам хочу, в тот единственный сад,* Где лучшая в мире стоит из оград. 
Где статуи помнят меня молодой,
А я их под невскою помню водой. 
В душистой тиши между царственных лип
Мне мачт корабельных мерещится скрип. 
И лебедь, как прежде, плывет сквозь века,
Любуясь красой своего двойника. 
И замертво спят сотни тысяч шагов
Врагов и друзей, друзей и врагов. 
А шествию теней не видно конца
От вазы гранитной до двери дворца. 
Там шепчутся белые ночи мои
О чьей-то высокой и тайной любви. 
И все перламутром и яшмой горит,
Но света источник таинственно скрыт. 
1959

----------


## Lampada

*Ах, дверь не запирала я,* 
Не зажигала свеч, 
Не знаешь, как усталая я не решалась лечь. 
Смотреть, как гаснут полосы 
В закатном мраке хвой, 
Пьянея звуком голоса, 
Похожего на твой. 
И знать, что всё потеряно, 
Что жизнь - проклятый ад! 
О, я была уверена, 
Что ты придёшь назад.  
1911

----------


## Crocodile

Хорошая ветка. Подпал под общее настроение И упало ... - Blogs - MasterRussian.NET

----------


## Lampada

*Хочешь знать, как все это было?* Три в столовой пробило, 
И, прощаясь, держась за перила, 
Она словно с трудом говорила: 
"Это все… Ах, нет, я забыла, 
Я люблю вас, я вас любила
Еще тогда!" -
"Да".  _1911_

----------


## Lampada

*Тайны ремесла*   *1. Творчество* 
Бывает так: какая-то истома;
В ушах не умолкает бой часов;
Вдали раскат стихающего грома.
Неузнанных и пленных голосов
Мне чудятся и жалобы и стоны,
Сужается какой-то тайный круг,
Но в этой бездне шепотов и звонов
Встает один, все победивший звук.
Так вкруг него непоправимо тихо,
Что слышно, как в лесу растет трава,
Как по земле идет с котомкой лихо...
Но вот уже послышались слова
И легких рифм сигнальные звоночки,—
Тогда я начинаю понимать,
И просто продиктованные строчки
Ложатся в белоснежную тетрадь.  *2.* 
Мне ни к чему одические рати
И прелесть элегических затей.
По мне, в стихах все быть должно некстати,
Не так, как у людей. 
Когда б вы знали, из какого сора
Растут стихи, не ведая стыда,
Как желтый одуванчик у забора,
Как лопухи и лебеда. 
Сердитый окрик, дегтя запах свежий,
Таинственная плесень на стене...
И стих уже звучит, задорен, нежен,
На радость вам и мне.   *3. Муза* 
Как и жить мне с этой обузой,
А еще называют Музой,
Говорят: «Ты с ней на лугу...»
Говорят: «Божественный лепет...»
Жестче, чем лихорадка, оттреплет,
И опять весь год ни гу-гу.   *4. Поэт* 
Подумаешь, тоже работа,—
Беспечное это житье:
Подслушать у музыки что-то
И выдать шутя за свое. 
И чье-то веселое скерцо
В какие-то строки вложив,
Поклясться, что бедное сердце
Так стонет средь блещущих нив. 
А после подслушать у леса,
У сосен, молчальниц на вид,
Пока дымовая завеса
Тумана повсюду стоит. 
Налево беру и направо,
И даже, без чувства вины,
Немного у жизни лукавой,
И все — у ночной тишины.   *5. Читатель* 
Не должен быть очень несчастным 
И, главное, скрытным. О нет!—
Чтоб быть современнику ясным, 
Весь настежь распахнут поэт. 
И рампа торчит под ногами, 
Все мертвенно, пусто, светло, 
Лайм-лайта позорное пламя
Его заклеймило чело. 
А каждый читатель как тайна, 
Как в землю закопанный клад, 
Пусть самый последний, случайный, 
Всю жизнь промолчавший подряд. 
Там все, что природа запрячет, 
Когда ей угодно, от нас. 
Там кто-то беспомощно плачет 
В какой-то назначенный час. 
И сколько там сумрака ночи, 
И тени, и сколько прохлад, 
Там те незнакомые очи 
До света со мной говорят, 
За что-то меня упрекают 
И в чем-то согласны со мной... 
Так исповедь льется немая, 
Беседы блаженнейший зной. 
Наш век на земле быстротечен 
И тесен назначенный круг, 
А он неизменен и вечен —
Поэта неведомый друг.   *6. Последнее стихотворение* 
Одно, словно кем-то встревоженный гром,
С дыханием жизни врывается в дом,
Смеется, у горла трепещет,
И кружится, и рукоплещет. 
Другое, в полночной родясь тишине,
Не знаю, откуда крадется ко мне,
Из зеркала смотрит пустого
И что-то бормочет сурово. 
А есть и такие: средь белого дня,
Как будто почти что не видя меня,
Струятся по белой бумаге,
Как чистый источник в овраге. 
А вот еще: тайное бродит вокруг —
Не звук и не цвет, не цвет и не звук,—
Гранится, меняется, вьется,
А в руки живым не дается. 
Но это!.. по капельке выпило кровь,
Как в юности злая дечонка — любовь,
И, мне не сказавши ни слова,
Безмолвием сделалось снова. 
И я не знавала жесточе беды.
Ушло, и его протянулись следы
К какому-то крайнему краю,
А я без него... умираю.   *7. Эпиграмма* 
Могла ли Биче, словно Дант, творить,
Или Лаура жар любви восславить?
Я научила женщин говорить...
Но, боже, как их замолчать заставить!   *8. Про стихи* 
Владимиру Нарбуту 
Это — выжимки бессонниц,
Это — свеч кривых нагар,
Это — сотен белых звонниц
Первый утренний удар... 
Это — теплый подоконник
Под черниговской луной,
Это — пчелы, это — донник,
Это — пыль, и мрак, и зной.   *9.* *Осипу Мандельштаму* 
Я над ними склонюсь, как над чашей,
В них заветных заметок не счесть —
Окровавленной юности нашей
Это черная нежная весть.
Тем же воздухом, так же над бездной
Я дышала когда-то в ночи,
В той ночи и пустой и железной,
Где напрасно зови и кричи.
О, как пряно дыханье гвоздики,
Мне когда-то приснившейся там,—
Это кружатся Эвридики,
Бык Европу везет по волнам.
Это наши проносятся тени
Над Невой, над Невой, над Невой,
Это плещет Нева о ступени,
Это пропуск в бессмертие твой.
Это ключики от квартиры,
О которой теперь ни гугу...
Это голос таинственной лиры,
На загробном гостящей лугу.   *10.* 
Многое еще, наверно, хочет
Быть воспетым голосом моим:
То, что, бессловесное, грохочет,
Иль во тьме подземный камень точит,
Или пробивается сквозь дым.
У меня не выяснены счеты
С пламенем, и ветром, и водой...
Оттого-то мне мои дремоты
Вдруг такие распахнут ворота
И ведут за утренней звездой. 
1936-1960

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Ahmatova Anna (1889-1966).    *"Анна и Амедео. История тайной любви Ахматовой и Модильяни, или Рисунок в интерьере. * _Любовь - чувство волнующее, приносящее и много радости и счастья, и не меньше тоски и страданий, переменчивое, порой доходящее до крайностей, но все равно - самое главное. Не найдется похожих друга на друга историй любви, и все они вызывают неподдельный интерес окружающих. А уж если это любовь - тайная, да еще и между людьми, чьи имена овеяны легендами еще при жизни, то что говорить: желание узнать правдивую историю их чувства возникает самое сильное.  
Анна Ахматова и Амедео Модильяни. Великая поэтесса и знаменитый художник. Тайная любовь, о которой окружающие догадывались, но конкретных подтверждений от Ахматовой или Модильяни не получили. Разве что в стихах и рисунках.
_______________________
Anna and Amedeo. History of secret love Ahmatovoj and Modigliani, or Drawing in an interior: 
The love - feeling exciting, bringing and is a lot of pleasure and happiness, and it is not less melancholy and sufferings, changeable, at times reaching extreme measures, but all the same - the most important thing. There will be no similar friend on the friend of love stories, and all of them cause genuine interest of associates. And if it is love - secret, moreover and between people, whose names are fanned by legends still during lifetime, what to speak: the desire to learn a true story of their feeling arises the strongest.  
Anna Ahmatova and Amedeo Modigliani. The great poetess and the well-known artist. Secret love which associates guessed, but from Ahmatovoj or Modigliani have not received concrete acknowledgement. Unless in verses and drawings."_

----------


## Lampada

*АННЕ АХМАТОВОЙ* 
Мне кажется, я подберу слова,
Похожие на вашу первозданность.
А ошибусь, - мне это трын-трава,
Я всё равно с ошибкой не расстанусь. 
Я слышу мокрых кровель говорок,
Торцовых плит заглохшие эклоги.
Какой-то город, явный с первых строк,
Растёт и отдаётся в каждом слоге. 
Кругом весна, но за город нельзя.
Еще строга заказчица скупая.
Глаза шитьем за лампою слезя,
Горит заря, спины не разгибая. 
Вдыхая дали ладожскую гладь,
Спешит к воде, смиряя сил упадок.
С таких гулянок ничего не взять.
Каналы пахнут затхлостью укладок. 
По ним ныряет, как пустой орех,
Горячий ветер и колышет веки
Ветвей, и звёзд, и фонарей, и вех,
И с моста вдаль глядящей белошвейки. 
Бывает глаз по-разному остёр,
По-разному бывает образ точен.
Но самой страшной крепости раствор -
Ночная даль под взглядом белой ночи. 
Таким я вижу облик ваш и взгляд.
Он мне внушен не тем столбом из соли,
Которым вы пять лет тому назад
Испуг оглядки к рифме прикололи, 
Но, исходив от ваших первых книг,
Где крепли прозы пристальной крупицы,
Он и во всех, как искры проводник,
Событья былью заставляет биться. 
1929

----------


## Lampada

** * **  *Сказал, что у меня соперниц нет.* Я для него не женщина земная,
А солнца зимнего утешный свет
И песня дикая родного края.
Когда умру, не станет он грустить,
Не крикнет, обезумевши: «Воскресни!»
Но вдруг поймет, что невозможно жить
Без солнца телу и душе без песни. ...
А что теперь?  
1921    *В тот давний год, когда зажглась любовь,*
Как крест престольный, в сердце обреченном,
Ты кроткою голубкой не прильнула
К моей груди; но коршуном когтила.
Изменой первою, вином проклятья
Ты напоила друга своего.
Но час настал в зеленые глаза
Тебе глядеться, у жестоких губ
Молить напрасно сладостного дара
И клятв таких, каких ты не слыхала,
Каких еще никто не произнес.
Так отравивший воду родника
Для вслед за ним идущего в пустыне
Сам заблудился и, возжаждав сильно,
Источника во мраке не узнал.
Он гибель пьет, прильнув к воде прохладной,
Но гибелью ли жажду утолить? _1921_

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Brodsky about Akhmatova    _«...«Когда мы хвалим того или иного поэта, мы не там ставим ударение. На самом деле, поэт – это орудие языка, а не язык – орудие поэта… Язык – это нечто куда более древнее, чем мы сами. Он давно-давно начался <…> и переживёт нас уж всяко, и уж всяко переживёт власть, <…> того или иного властителя – точно. Поэтому тот, кто является орудием языка, <…> сознаёт, что он имеет дело с материалом вечным, или, по крайней мере, во времени более растянутом, нежели эта политическая система, нежели этот властитель. <…> Отсюда почти неизбежно у поэта по отношению к власти или государю чувство правоты»...»._

----------


## Lampada

*YouTube - Татьяна Алёшина "Полночные стихи" - 1ч*    *Полночные стихи*  _Семь стихотворений_ _Только зеркало зеркалу снится,_ _Тишина тишину сторожит...__Решка_    *Вместо посвящения*  По волнам блуждаю и прячусь в лесу,
Мерещусь на чистой эмали,
Разлуку, наверно, неплохо снесу, 
Но встречу с тобою - едва ли. _Лето 1963_  *1. ПРЕДВЕСЕННЯЯ ЭЛЕГИЯ*  ...toi qui m'as consolee._Gerard de Nerval_   Меж сосен метель присмирела, 
Но, пьяная и без вина, 
Там словно Офелия, пела 
Всю ночь нам сама тишина. 
А тот, кто мне только казался, 
Был с той обручен тишиной, 
Простившись, он щедро остался,
Он насмерть остался со мной. _10 марта 1963_ _Комарово_  *2. ПЕРВОЕ ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЕ.* Какое нам, в сущности, дело, 
Что все превращается в прах, 
Над сколькими безднами пела 
И в скольких жила зеркалах. 
Пускай я не сон, не отрада 
И меньше всего благодать, 
Но, может быть, чаще, чем надо, 
Придется тебе вспоминать - 
И гул затихающих строчек, 
И глаз, что скрывает на дне 
Тот ржавый колючий веночек 
В тревожной своей тишине.  _6 июня 1963_ _Москва_  *3. В ЗАЗЕРКАЛЬЕ*   O quae beatam, Diva, tenes   Cyprur et Memphin..._Hor._   Красотка очень молода, 
Но не из нашего столетья, 
Вдвоем нам не бывать - та, третья, 
Нас не оставит никогда. 
Ты подвигаешь кресло ей, 
Я щедро с ней делюсь цветами... 
Что делаем - не знаем сами, 
Но с каждым мигом нам страшней. 
Как вышедшие из тюрьмы, 
Мы что-то знаем друг о друге 
Ужасное. Мы в адском круге, 
А может, это и не мы.  _5 июля 1963_ _Комарово_     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25_as4kI2do  *4. ТРИНАДЦАТЬ СТРОЧЕК* И наконец ты словно произнес 
Не так, как те...что на одно колено, - 
А так, как тот, кто вырвался из плена 
И видит сень священную берез 
Сквозь радугу невольных слез. 
И вкруг тебя запела тишина, 
И чистым солнцем сумрак озарился, 
И мир на миг один преобразился, 
И странно изменился вкус вина. 
И даже я, кому убийцей быть 
Божественного слова предстояло, 
Почти благоговейно замолчала, 
Чтоб жизнь благословенную продлить.  _8-12 августа 1963_  *5. ЗОВ*   Arioso dolente_Бетховен, op. 110_ В которую-то из сонат 
Тебя я спрячу осторожно. 
О! Как ты позовешь тревожно, 
Непоправимо виноват 
В том, что приблизился ко мне 
Хотя бы на одно мгновенье... 
Твоя мечта - исчезновенье, 
Где смерть лишь жертва тишине.  _1 июля 1963_  *6. НОЧНОЕ ПОСЕЩЕНИЕ*   Все ушли и никто не вернулся. Не на листопадовом асфальте
Будешь долго ждать.
Мы с тобой в Адажио Вивальди
Встретимся опять.
Снова свечи станут тускло-желты 
И закляты сном, 
Но смычок не спросит, как вошел ты 
В мой полночный дом. 
Протекут в немом смертельном тоне 
Эти полчаса, 
Прочитаешь на мой ладони 
Те же чудеса. 
И тогда тебя твоя тревога, 
Ставшая судьбой, 
Уведет от моего порога 
В ледяной прибой.  _10-13 сентября 1963_ _Комарово_  *7. И последнее* Была над нами, как звезда над морем, 
Ища лучем девятый смертный вал, 
Ты называл ее бедой и горем, 
А радостью ни разу не назвал. 
Днем перед нами ласточкой кружила, 
Улыбкой расцветала на губах, 
А ночью ледяной рукой душила 
Обоих разом. В разных городах. 
И никаким не внемля славословьям, 
Перезабыв все прежние грехи, 
К бессоннейшим припавши изголовьям,
Бормочет окаянные стихи.  _23-25 июля 1963_  *ВМЕСТО ПОСЛЕСЛОВИЯ* А там, где сочиняют сны,
Обоим - разных не хватило,
Мы видели один, но сила
Была в нем, как приход весны. _4 мая 1965_

----------


## Makarena

Мое любимое произведение Ахматовой это "Реквием", знаю его наизусть.

----------


## Lampada

http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2087.05     Исполняет *Веста Солянина*    *Я пью за разоренный дом*,
За злую жизнь мою,
За одиночество вдвоем,
И за тебя я пью,—
За ложь меня предавших губ,
За мертвый холод глаз,
За то, что мир жесток и груб,
За то, что Бог не спас. 
*  *И вот одна осталась я* 
Считать пустые дни. 
О вольные мои друзья, 
О лебеди мои!  
И песней я не скличу вас, 
Слезами не верну. 
Но вечером в печальный час 
В молитве помяну.  
Настигнут смертною стрелой, 
Один из вас упал, 
И черным вороном другой, 
Меня целуя, стал.  
Но так бывает: раз в году, 
Когда растает лед, 
В Екатеринином саду 
Стою у чистых вод  
И слышу плеск широких крыл 
Над гладью голубой. 
Не знаю, кто окно раскрыл 
В темнице гробовой. 
*  *Один идет прямым путем*, 
Другой идет по кругу 
И ждет возврата в отчий дом, 
Ждет прежнюю подругу. 
А я иду - за мной беда, 
Не прямо и не косо, 
А в никуда и в никогда, 
Как поезда с откоса.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 18, 2012 by* pustinnik50*  Музыка Ю. Силаевой, слова Н. Гумилёва.     *Еще не раз вы вспомните меня*
И весь мой мир волнующий и странный,
Нелепый мир из песен и огня,
Но меж других единый необманный.О 
н мог стать вашим тоже и не стал,
Его вам было мало или много,
Должно быть, плохо я стихи писал
И вас неправедно просил у Бога. 
Но каждый раз вы склонитесь без сил
И скажете: "Я вспоминать не смею.
Ведь мир иной меня обворожил
Простой и грубой прелестью своею". 
<1917> 
Николай Гумилёв - муж Анны Ахматовой

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 18, 2012 by *Sweetwords1*  _A mixed documentary consisting of a short film by Barry Lowe and Dino Mahoney about Anna Akhmatova followed by her owen recitation of "Requiem" and a song of her other poems. Edited by Farzaneh Dorri.  
Anna was born in 1889 near Odessa in the Ukraine. Her family name was actually Gorenko, but when her father found out she wanted to become a poet, he forced her to take a pen name, and she chose the Tatar surname of her maternal great-grandmother. She married "Acmeist" poet Nikolai Gumilev in 1910 and they honeymooned in Paris, but he left for Africa soon after. It was while she was alone that she wrote the poems in her first book, Evening, published to great acclaim in 1912, the same year her son Lev was born. Nikolai insisted that his mother raise their son; Anna became a star in the St. Petersburg intelligentsia.
Suppression and Silence:
In 1921 Nikolai Gumilev was executed by the Bolsheviks, and though she had divorced him several years earlier, Akhmatova suffered greatly from her association with him. She was expelled from the Soviet Writers Union, her writings were banned from publication and she was essentially silenced for nearly 40 years. When she published a small group of poems in 1940, not many people outside of Russia even knew she was still alive - and the publication was soon withdrawn. Her son was imprisoned and exiled to Siberia; she wrote poems praising Stalin in an unsuccessful effort to secure his freedom.
Akhmatova's Reemergence:
After the death of Stalin in 1953, Akhmatova began again to make her work public, and young Russian poets like Joseph Brodsky gathered around her, seeing her as a link to the pre-Revolutionary culture destroyed by the Communists. In the early 1960s Robert Frost visited her in Russia, and she travelled outside the country for the first time in 50 years to receive two awards: the Etna-Taormina Prize and an honorary Oxford doctorate. Akhmatova died at home in Leningrad in 1966.
Akhmatova in the Center of Russian History:
From her first readings at Mayakovsky's Stray Dog cafe in St. Petersburg to the end of her life when Joseph Brodsky would later call her "the muse of keening," Anna Akhmatova was in the center of history. She linked the pre-Revolutionary and post-Stalin eras, and despite terrible persecution and censorship, she never gave up on her country. Her work, original and strikingly modern, gave voice to the Russian people during times of great upheaval - her masterpiece is Requiem, dedicated to the victims of Stalin's purges. Akhmatova outlived her persecutors, and her life has become a symbol of truth and integrity._

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 30, 2012 by *Sweetwords1*   _Formerly prohibited by Soviet officials and secretly lauded by citizens, Anna Akhmatova's renowned paean "Requiem" testifies to the oppression endured by Russians under Stalin's regime. Passages from this eminent poet's diary are used to study her character, and are combined with discussion of her contemporaries Boris Pasternak, Vladimir Mayakovsky, and Mikhail Sostchenko, to examine the plight of the artist in times of unwavering censorship.
This is a unique moving portrait of the extraordinary Soviet poet, Anna Akhmatova. Although her work was banned and went unpublished for 17 years, her poem "Requiem" became the underground anthem for the millions who suffered under Stalin.
An Official Selection at Sundance and the Seattle International Film Festival.
Director: Semyon Aranovich 
Anna Andreyevna Gorenko (June 23 [O.S. June 11] 1889 - March 5, 1966), better known by the pen name Anna Akhmatova (Russian and Ukrainian: А́нна Ахма́това), was a Russian and Soviet modernist poet, one of the most acclaimed writers in the Russian canon.
Akhmatova's work ranges from short lyric poems to intricately structured cycles, such as Requiem (1935 - 1940), her tragic masterpiece about the Stalinist terror. Her style, characterised by its economy and emotional restraint, was strikingly original and distinctive to her contemporaries. The strong and clear leading female voice struck a new chord in Russian poetry. Her writing can be said to fall into two periods - the early work (1912 - 1925) and her later work (from around 1936 until her death), divided by a decade of reduced literary output. Her work was condemned and censored by Stalinist authorities and she is notable for choosing not to emigrate, and remaining in Russia, acting as witness to the atrocities around her. Her perennial themes include meditations on time and memory, and the difficulties of living and writing in the shadow of Stalinism.
Primary sources of information about Akhmatova's life are relatively scant, as war, revolution and the totalitarian regime caused much of the written record to be destroyed. For long periods she was in official disfavour and many of those who were close to her died in the aftermath of the revolution._

----------


## Lampada

*Стихи Анны Ахматовой читает Светлана Крючкова  Published on Jul 18, 2012 by tavolga1*

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -            http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=01  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ack%5Fnumber=2  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ack%5Fnumber=3

----------


## Lampada

http://video.yandex.ru/users/lin-lawrowa/view/1259/#   *Поэт и время. Анна Ахматова*

----------


## Lampada

http://video.yandex.ru/users/ivanovyura62/view/4/#   *Вечер с Анной Ахматовой 
Юрий Иванов*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/prod...=2003&genreid=   (Кликнуть на _Прослушать)_      
______________________________-   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/prod...=2002&genreid=  (Кликнуть на _Прослушать)_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.agranovsky.ru/history/roo...s/8_ograda.mp3   *Чугунная ограда,* Сосновая кровать.
Как сладко, что не надо
Мне больше ревновать. 
Постель мне стелют эту
С рыданьем и мольбой;
Теперь гуляй по свету
Где хочешь, Бог с тобой! 
Теперь твой слух не ранит
Неистовая речь,
Теперь никто не станет
Свечу до утра жечь. 
Добились мы покою
И непорочных дней...
Ты плачешь - я не стою
Одной слезы твоей.

----------


## dAli

*Сжала руки под тёмной вуалью.*..
"Отчего ты сегодня бледна?"
- Оттого, что я терпкой печалью
Напоила его допьяна. 
Как забуду? Он вышел, шатаясь,
Искривился мучительно рот...
Я сбежала, перил не касаясь,
Я бежала за ним до ворот. 
Задыхаясь, я крикнула: "Шутка
Всё, что было. Уйдешь, я умру."
Улыбнулся спокойно и жутко
И сказал мне: "Не стой на ветру". 
А.Ахматова      
Читает *Мария Миронова*

----------


## dAli

И мальчик, что играет на волынке,
И девочка, что свой плетет венок,
И две в лесу скрестившихся тропинки,
И в дальнем поле дальний огонек,— 
Я вижу всё. Я всё запоминаю,
Любовно-кротко в сердце берегу.
Лишь одного я никогда не знаю
И даже вспомнить больше не могу. 
Я не прошу ни мудрости, ни силы,
О, только дайте греться у огня!
Мне холодно... Крылатый иль бескрылый,
Веселый бог не посетит меня. 
А. Ахматова

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Песня Давида Тухманова на стихи Анны Ахматовой. 
Исполняет *Людмила Барыкина*.    *Смятение* 
Было душно от жгучего света,
А взгляды его — как лучи.
Я только вздрогнула: этот
Может меня приручить.
Наклонился — он что-то скажет...
От лица отхлынула кровь.
Пусть камнем надгробным ляжет
На жизни моей любовь. 
Как велит простая учтивость,
Подошел ко мне, улыбнулся,
Полуласково, полулениво
Поцелуем руки коснулся —
И загадочных, древних ликов
На меня поглядели очи... 
Десять лет замираний и криков,
Все мои бессонные ночи
Я вложила в тихое слово
И сказала его — напрасно.
Отошел ты, и стало снова
На душе и пусто и ясно. 
Не любишь, не хочешь смотреть?
О, как ты красив, проклятый!
И я не могу взлететь,
А с детства была крылатой. 
Мне очи застил туман,
Сливаются вещи и лица,
И только красный тюльпан,
Тюльпан у тебя в петлице.  _1913_

----------


## Lampada

музыкальные прочтения *Юрия Сульдина*    - "Великую зиму я долго ждала..."  
- "Здесь всё то же, то же, что и прежде..." 
- "Земля хотя и не родная..." 
- "И мальчик, что играет на волынке..." 
- "И отступилась я здесь от всего..." 
- Летний сад 
- "Лучше б мне частушки..." 
- "Прошлогодних сокровищ моих..." 
- "Мне не надо счастья малого..." 
- "Немудрено, что невесёлым звоном..." 
- "Не стращай меня грозной судьбой..." 
- Ночное посещение

----------

